# 2001 Altima



## Face51 (Oct 11, 2004)

I have a 2001 Altima GXE Automatic 46K Miles- I have had a strange thing happen five or six times. While stopped the car will suddenly rev up and with my foot on the breaks the wheels will squeal and the car goes forward. i have put the car in park and this does not stop it. I have to turn the car off to get it to stop going forward. This is dangerous and scary. Anybody Help!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Sounds like a tranny problem


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

crazy. does it have cruise control?


----------



## Face51 (Oct 11, 2004)

sno said:


> crazy. does it have cruise control?


Yes


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I'd look into the throttle position sensor ... If they go bad they have a tendancy to rev the car up. I might have misunderstood though. If putting the car into park doesn't stop your car from going forward then that's most likely a tranny problem also and thats a BIG safety hazard. Good luck


----------

